# aTV et recopie video



## kadet55 (18 Juillet 2013)

bonjour a tous 
je me decide a poser la question apres moulte recherche ,je voudrais savoir si en mode recopie video airplay ,avec vlc en plein ecran et un film hd ,le film rendu sur la tv est en quel definition ?
a l'oeil c'est pas mal mais comme j'ai pas mal de film en hd ça serai dommage de pas en profiter .si non je pensais installer plex le media center avec la aTV 3G .
pour info j'ai un imac derniere génération 21 pouce avec osx 10,8,4 et 1920x1080 de resolution ecran .

si vous avez installer plex media center je suis preneur d'un tuto car pas simple .

merci a vous


----------



## Alino06 (19 Juillet 2013)

Pour utiliser les 2 (VLC et Plex) je trouve que la qualité en passant par Plex (AirPlay via un iDevice sur l'ATV) la qualité est nettement meilleur (on peut monter à 20mo/sec 1080p)


----------



## kadet55 (19 Juillet 2013)

salut 
merci de ta reponse .
alors moi en réencodant un hd mkv en mpeg-4 et en le regardant apres l'avoir mis dans itune franchement c'est bien en image et son .
en utilisant vlc en recopie video c'est pas extra meme si c'est plus beau qu'un divx.

mais pour plex je pensais a la version serveur que tu peu installer sur un imac et y acceder depuis laTV.


----------



## Alino06 (19 Juillet 2013)

kadet55 a dit:


> salut
> merci de ta reponse .
> alors moi en réencodant un hd mkv en mpeg-4 et en le regardant apres l'avoir mis dans itune franchement c'est bien en image et son .
> en utilisant vlc en recopie video c'est pas extra meme si c'est plus beau qu'un divx.
> ...



Je parlais aussi de ça, mais au lieu d'utiliser la recopie vidéo, il faut utiliser l'iDevice comme pont AirPlay, ça marche très bien et ça ne mobilise pas ta machine en recopie vidéo


----------



## kadet55 (20 Juillet 2013)

Salut 
Alors j ai essayer ta technique ,franchement l'image n est pas terrible .
En fait avec vlc en recopie vidéo ,l'image est bien meilleur .
Donc pour l'instant dans l'ordre de qualité 
Réencodage et lecture à partir d'iTunes 
Recopié vidéo et lecture à partir de vlc
Lecture depuis un idevice avec plex


----------



## Alino06 (22 Juillet 2013)

kadet55 a dit:


> Salut
> Alors j ai essayer ta technique ,franchement l'image n est pas terrible .
> En fait avec vlc en recopie vidéo ,l'image est bien meilleur .
> Donc pour l'instant dans l'ordre de qualité
> ...



Parce que tu as laissé le réglage par défaut, dans l'app. iOS tu as une option pour régler la qualité de l'image, par défaut c'est du 480p à 4mo / sec, pousse à 20mo / sec et 1080p, après on parlera qualité 
De ce que j'ai pu tester, (et mes amis idem) c'est la qualité la plus haute. (pas de différence avec le 1080p de l'ATV sur iTunes)


----------



## kadet55 (31 Juillet 2013)

je sais j ai deja regler la qualite a fond .


----------



## Alino06 (31 Juillet 2013)

Y compris sur la partie serveur ? Et tu as bien décoché le fait qu'il règle la qualité en fonction du réseau (il a tendance du coup à toujours downgradé) ?


----------

